# help please cat pregnancy



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

i took in a little girl about a month ago, she is expecting, i noticed this am she is leaking milk her mamory glands are really full any ideas when she might deliver, many thanks in advance, i can feel the kittens moving


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Anytime in the next week I would say.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's probably best for you to take her to the vets. Not only should the vet be able to give you a good idea on examination, but it's also good for them to give her a once over incase she has any health issues.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If she is producing milk, the birth is very close.

Liz


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you very much for your help everyone, i did take her when i got her but he never picked up she was pregnant


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well it's come a fair way since then, 4 weeks is like 4 months of human pregnancy! Did they tell you she was in good shape otherwise?


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes he said she was in very good health, shes eating very well and sleeping alot


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Then all that is left to do is wait 

Have you got everything ready for the birth? There are some really good threads in the Cat breeding sections for you to look at if you are unsure of anything, or just ask away.

Like Liz says birth wont be long if she is leaking milk, but my girl leaked a bit here and there for a week running up to the big day, just to give you an idea. Every cat is different though.


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes i have everything ready for her, ive just been to check on her she is purring quite loadly and breathing seem excaggerated, but she seems quite content in just laying on my bed at the moment so we've had a cuddle and ive left her to rest but im checking her every half hour


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My cat did not produce milk until AFTER she gave birth. If she's already producing milk that is a good sign!

Also the kittens went silent about 6 hours before birth


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

ok thank you, well when i gave her a cuddle i hand my hand underneath her and i could feel the kittens moving all around wher her nipples are if that makes sense


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, well she is restless not sure if this is due to the heat she lays down in one place 4 5mins then moves after another 5 mins she lays in another place, she has done this all day, but she has been panting all day as well is this due to the heat?
many thanks


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cotton became very restless the day she went into labour  she also went in and out of cupboards/boxes/bags 'digging'


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you sequeena, but what about the panting all day? any idea


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sharon0806 said:


> thank you sequeena, but what about the panting all day? any idea


My girl didn't pant. It may be the heat or may be a sign of labour x


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

ok ty sequeena, just have to wait and see, i so excited, vet did say he thought about 29th but he could be wrong x


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

sharon0806 said:


> ok ty sequeena, just have to wait and see, i so excited, vet did say he thought about 29th but he could be wrong x


Yes indeed he could, the panting could be due to the heat as Geri has been panting a lot today, but having said that she did when she was in labour, so could be either, sorry know thats not much help, hope its soon for you anyways

Mo xx


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

ok tyvm mo i just popped downstairs for a drink when i came back i noticed a smear on my white sheet but it like a dark colour a bit like when we are at the end of our monthly, so i washed her rear end but nothing showing there so not sure what that was


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sharon0806 said:


> ok tyvm mo i just popped downstairs for a drink when i came back i noticed a smear on my white sheet but it like a dark colour a bit like when we are at the end of our monthly, so i washed her rear end but nothing showing there so not sure what that was


That was probably her mucus plug. If so she's in labour :thumbup:


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

but its not mucus its brownish, i thought it was poor but theres no smell


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sharon0806 said:


> but its not mucus its brownish, i thought it was poor but theres no smell


That's ok, Cotton's mucus plug was snot coloured with a bit of brown/red at the end 

This was the beginning of it;


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry should say poo thats what it looked like


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sharon0806 said:


> sorry should say poo thats what it looked like


Possibly. Just keep an eye on her :thumbup:


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

nothing like that, i could send a pic but i dont know how to do it


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hows she doing today?


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

still panting alot, and cant seem to sleep for long, moving from one area to another every 5/10 mins, can can feel movement right a the back of her tummy almost under her back leg


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

Could be due anytime now or you could be waiting till the 29th lol 

joe:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think she'll go within the night


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah probs, the mucus plug if that is what it was has come out so not long then :thumbup::001_cool:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

How's everything going? Are you a kitty nanna yet? Good luck!!


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

No still nothing, but where the milk is in its almost like she engorged with it, big channels to the teats if you know what i mean, i washed her bottom end last to find the tiniest little streak of what i think was blood


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sharon0806 said:


> No still nothing, but where the milk is in its almost like she engorged with it, big channels to the teats if you know what i mean, i washed her bottom end last to find the tiniest little streak of what i think was blood


Oh good!! :thumbup: not long now.


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

we have babies hooray, bubba gave birth to 4 beautiful babies at 1pm last one at 3.30, weights 104g, 120g,120g,and 125g.
two pure black one silver tabby and one white with silver bloches, she still beathing heavy but i cant feel anymore unless one is hiding, thank you everyone for your help and advise


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! Cant wait to see pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

wish i knew how to post them but i cant work it out lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, there is a paperclip next to the smily face, click on it, then click upload from computer, voila!! :thumbup:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Bluebelle has now delivered 4. Not sure if she's finished yet tho, last born at 17.50.


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

congratulations to you and bluebell x


----------



## sharon0806 (Apr 12, 2009)

bubba proud mummy 4 beautiful babies


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

very nice :thumbup: cute little kitties, now no more piccies or i may come and steal the silver tabby, have always loved those :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations awwwwwww more beautiful kittens, im getting so broody for a kitten lol


----------

